# HELP! Pregnant Molly looks sick!



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi!

Yesterday, my molly looked like she was about to give birth so I moved her to a divided section of the same tank, same water, heater ect. But she wasn't giving birth and looked stressed so I put her back. Now she is sitting at the bottom, moving her fins really fast and isn't moving. Is she going into labor or is she sick? What should I do if she is going into labor? Move her back to the divided section or just catch the fry? (Sorry, first time with labor! lol)

Thanks!


----------



## freddieandeffie (Sep 3, 2010)

*Help on the way*

i found some info online for you and this is what it said on yahoo answers....
by the way the molly rubbing its belly on the gravel?:fish::fish::fish:




You can see :

1.the hold just under its anus open became more bigger or obvious.The place where eventually the fry will come out.

2.The fish will tend to hide in the area that have less fish such as cornered of the tank.

3.Always go near the filter ,aquatic plant,wood.stone or rock to get shelter for its fry.

4.Some may also not even eat before giving and during birth process.

Beware the livebearer such as mollies may even eat or consume their young.Try to separate the mother and fry.

Hope my advise will help you on this matter.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks! But she's acting weird. She was showing all the signs you mentioned last night, but now she looks normal again, but still pregnant. She did the exact same thing the night before. I wonder what's up!!


----------



## freddieandeffie (Sep 3, 2010)

well like humans she is probably having contractions and she might not eat for a bit when she is about to give birth btw could you send a picture i have honestly never seen a pregnant molly

do you have any other fish aswell? they might eat the guppy aswell as the molly its self so you have to be really careful

:fish::fish::fish:

-One fantail
-One black moor


----------

